# MFV Hosanna



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

Has anyone got any information on the trawler Hosanna (Z592) registered in Jersey, Channel Islands. I believe she was lost with all hands in 1980.

BW

J(Gleam)(Gleam)


----------



## gkh151 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi

Hosanna was a british registered vessel and did sink with all hands in 1980. Further details can be seen on the link below. I hope it helps you.

http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?73460

Regards
Graham


----------



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

Graham.

Thank you - the link you provided didn't work - I had already viewed the (a) wrecksite site . Unfortunately it provided only confirmation of a loss - no more details.

BW

J(Gleam)(Gleam)


----------



## gkh151 (Mar 23, 2008)

Sorry the link never worked. It does show charts showing her position. I will do a bit more digging and see what I can find.

Graham


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good morning gkh151,re:hosanna.5 march.2013,05:13.i have been reading your.thread.just to say the link worked for me?no problem.have a good day.ben27


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

Her details are all on this excellent Flemish site. It looks like she was still registered in Belgium when she was lost.
http://www.vliz.be/cijfers_beleid/zeevisserij/ship.php?id=1740

Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks Douglas.
There are reports that she was "run down" in the channel but denied by the "authorities".

BW

J(Gleam)(Gleam)


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

The Flemish site also referred to a book which had 3/4 pages devoted to her loss.
It would be in Dutch/Flemish I presume.
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------

